
I love animals but I kill them too – Hunting Alaska style - grkvlt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/I_love_animals_but_I_kill_them_too_hunting_alaskan_style
======
grkvlt
Really interesting article about subsistence hunting for food, but also a
great design, with scrolling taking you through a beautiful slideshow of
images of hunting and nature.

